# Advice on a good breeder



## Cjhodgson66 (Nov 15, 2014)

My heart was completely broken 4 months ago when I had to put down my beloved GSD. Stella was a product of bad breeding. She had a genetic deformity in her spine, along with numerous other issues. We shared the best 5 years together and I wouldn’t have traded her for the world. I am thinking about getting a puppy, but I am so scared. I realize things can happen but Stella’s breeder was aware of genetic issues but choose to breed anyway. I am looking for a dog with red coloring and a medium length coat. I’m not interested in breeding. Any advice on Von Lotta in Georgia. I’m in Tennessee


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Stella. Asher came from Von Lotta Kennels in Georgia. He's the dog in my avatar. He'll be 5-years-old on December 18th. No health problems yet that I know of. He's a great family dog, very good with our young kids and stable in public, intelligent and likes to please. I would not hesitate to get another puppy from Yuliya. If you have any particular questions about what Asher is like, let me know, and I'll try to answer.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I would look into Camelot German Shepherds and Sequoyah German Shepherds, both in Tennessee.


----------



## Cjhodgson66 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have meet Yuliya and we actually tried to adopt Tinka. Yuliya had retired her from the breeding program and she was absolutely beautiful. Tinka was way too aggressive with other female dogs and I was worried she might kill another dog. I’m leaning towards Von Lotta and of course want feed back. Is Asher really high energy? How about aggression? We hike a lot and take our dog everywhere, so I need one compatible with our lifestyle


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Tinka is Asher's mom! When we went to visit Yuliya for the first time, she and Tinka did some of their working/obedience routine in the yard, and I was very impressed. I sent you a PM about Asher. Best of luck in your puppy search!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

If you're serious about them, you might want to contact Von Lotta again after this hurricane completely passes. I don't know where in Georgia they're located but it would be a good idea to see if their kennels and dogs are ok. It looks like it's currently around South Carolina. But lot of rain and winds are still in Georgia.


----------

